# Color ideas for wood panelled room



## dorkdog (Jan 9, 2012)

I have a family room with 15 foot high wood panelled walls, it is a long narrow room and would like to know what colors will work best for furniture (entertainment center, tables, couch, etc.) also I need ideas about what kind of accent pieces will work in a room with so much wood!!!! I bought a TV stand for my 65" flat screen and it is dwarfed by the size of the walls, at a complete loss as to how to balance out this room, any ideas will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## titanoman (Nov 27, 2011)

Anything that would brighten up a dark room a little.
Drop ceiling.

Sorry.

Sent from a Samsung Galaxy S2


----------



## ARC Painting (Dec 23, 2011)

a pic would help. 

also, try furniture that is not made of wood:thumbsup:


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Yes, pic's would help. Have you considered painting the paneling?
J.


----------



## quelle4 (Jan 12, 2012)

I love painted paneling, it looks so clean and elegant. I would suggest painting it white, or a light grey, or blue color!


----------

